# Switching from Pre RASP to SF



## JoekuTheSaiyan (Jan 8, 2020)

Hey guys, long story short I'm a 24 year old private that joined the army with aspirations of serving in special operations. I initially signed as an 18x but after some self reflection I decided I wasn't mature enough to take on that challenge, so I switched to 11x with an option 40. 
Since joining the army and completing OSUT, I definitely realize I'm mature enough and physically squared away enough to take on that challenge. I respect the Ranger Regiment and the work they do, they're the best in the world, but I'm passionate about serving in SF and continuing my education in medicine (the academic aspect of SF is what draws me in the most personally).
So I guess I'm wondering if it's possible to drop a packet for SF or contact the SF recruiter here on Fort Benning while I'm in Pre RASP? I dont know if being a trainee in a special operations unit made it work differently than being a soldier in a big army unit. Any advice is appreciated, thank you


----------



## Centermass (Jan 8, 2020)

So, let me see if I've got this straight.....

You initially signed on as an 18x, correct?

Then, realizing the error of your ways, changed your mind and some idiot had a monumental lapse (I won't even call it judgement) and then gave you an option 40....

Now that you have that gift of an Option 40, and are in the midst of pre RASP, you've changed your mind once again and now want to go the 18x route. Got it.

At your earliest convenience and opportunity, please notify the Pre RASP cadre and make contact with the SF Liaison and explain this word for word the way I just described it.

He'll be more than willing to help you out.


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Jan 8, 2020)

Can’t help you with your question but I have one of my own. If you are so passionate for “medicine” that you want to quit RASP before it starts, why did you join as an 11 series instead of 68W?  Are you sure if you make the switch you will be able to train as an 18D?


----------



## Deleted member 7960 (Jan 8, 2020)

Bro...


----------



## AWP (Jan 8, 2020)

All of the guys that come on here looking for a way into the 75th but couldn't score an Option 40 contract...you pick up one, not even a 68W, and now you want to go SF...which was your original goal?

I don't wish hate on you, but I'm incredibly disappointed to know that somewhere out there is a guy who missed a shot at his dream because of your indecisive selfishness and lack of self-awareness.

All of the people we helped get INTO SOF and you want us to help you get "out" of SOF?

Good luck.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 9, 2020)

3ID awaits your arrival.


----------



## Arf (Jan 9, 2020)

Sounds like you are stuck with it for now. You better not quit in RASP or no one will take you seriously later. Finish RASP and get to a battalion and pursue SF later, and this will not be the same lecture from the rest of these guys.
I have been in your position. I had the option of several things before I set foot in boot camp and I thought I made the right choice with SWCC. Knowing what I know now (or what I knew in Pre-BUD/S) I probably would not have chosen SWCC. It was a F%#*ing ass kicking, but the job isn’t what I was hoping for. However it was the decision I made, and I stuck with it even though it almost killed me❤️.

In my opinion you should have also finished your kinesiology degree.

Go to RASP. Finish it. Kick ass at the battalion, go SF once you have proven yourself.

Or quit now and no one will take you seriously.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 9, 2020)

Ok, you got 18x, bailed for Opt 40,now you're in pre-RASP and you want a shot at SFAS so you can be an 18D.  You may have used up all of your luck just getting what you've already gotten from Big Green.  stay on your current path, excel, get to Batt, excel, learn everything you can and then go for the branch transfer to SF, if you waffle again now, you're getting assigned to leg Infantry unit somewhere in the back of beyond, forever. 

In any SOF career field, indecision is death, and from everything you've said, you are indecisive.  Suck it up, you made choices and changes to new choices, you will have to follow through in very short order and finally finish something.


----------



## DZ (Jan 9, 2020)

You're suffering from a lack of self confidence. It's why you dropped 18X. Now that RASP is impeding, you want to get out of it too. At least that's the way I see it.

You committed to RASP, so that is what you are going to do. SF will always be there later. In the slight chance you make it, you may realize being a Ranger is bad ass and want to stay.


----------

